# My shop addition and make over



## Logan 400

I got my little lathe about a year ago and my shop was already crowded so I have decided to add some space. The 12 x 14 lean to on the back of my shop seemed a good place to start. First task was repair the undermining of the slab so it would support the structure.



I got the walls framed up and moved my blast cabinet, a wood storage cabinet, some shelves and my newly acquired NAPA cabinet and an upright freezer to this space to give me some room to move things around in the main shop. This all started in May. While framing the walls I needed to move the bottom of a wall a little bit while holding the top in place. I kicked the wall to move it but it didn't move. Three weeks later my foot was getting worse so I went to get it looked at. Seems I tore the plantar fascia which will heal eventually. 6 weeks to 3 months. I wear an air cast while walking jobsites at work and while working in the shop. I have been sorting tools and hardware every chance I get. Here is my progress so far.
East wall Before


Insulated


Same wall After


My goal is to  complete the make over before Thanksgiving. All the tools are sorted and 90% of the hardware and misc. are sorted. I drew this layout up about 10 different ways before I started and I am still making changes as I go.


----------



## westerner

My shop has undergone a few "makeovers". It is getting harder and harder to learn the "new" location for that thing that has been "Right There" for so long. It is interesting to watch "force of habit", or "brain engaged elsewhere" in action. A bit scary, too, I must say


----------



## Billh51

Nice addition to your shop, I'm sure the new space has been well thought out. It's kind of nice to take your time and wind up with the best possible use of the additional footage. Usually after a big makeover like that, it takes a while to get used to where you put everything.
 Enjoy your new space, well done.


----------



## Logan 400

Getting used to where I put everything boils down to which drawer. I have been buying various cabinets for storage. Now all is sorted by type of material and frequency of use and placed in a cabinet or on a high or a low shelf. Tools are in drawers based on type and location of use. I have layed out the shop so I have an area for woodworking, an area for metal working and an area for painting. Then I will have an open area for working on mechanical or welding projects. The hard part now is moving everything to insulate the walls and install OSB board. There is a 3 ft space across the back of the shop that is currently being used for furniture storage. My wife says she wants to get rid of the furniture, if that happens  it will give me a total gain of about 210 sq ft. I'm a happy man.
Jay


----------



## matthewsx

I label my drawers so I can find what I’m looking for. 

As long as I put it back right


----------



## Boswell

matthewsx said:


> I label my drawers so I can find what I’m looking for.


I have one of those "Brother" label makers attached to the computer in the shop. It only takes a minute or two to make a new label.   Over time I memorize where the most common things are but after a several years I still use the labels for things or categories I  don't go to often.


----------



## Jim Dobson

I have a tight space as well. So any addition you will enjoy.


----------



## markba633csi

Lesson: don't use your leg to get more square "foot"age


----------



## Logan 400

I have a label maker and some drawers are labeled and I will label the rest in the near future. I'm picking up the last cabinet today.

Lesson learned and a reminder every time my right foot hits the ground. lol


----------



## Billh51

That label maker is a good idea. I reorganized my upper and lower tool chests last December before I left for Arizona for the winter. They hadn’t been changed around for twenty years. Now After getting back from Arizona in April, I can’t find anything. I may learn my reorganization eventually but I may have to label the drawers for a shorter learning curve.
 I like how I rearranged things, it’s much neater but will take a while to learn for an old dog.


----------



## Logan 400

I have had my tool box labeled for years and a lot of tools hanging on a pegboard. My problem has always been I may not get to spend time in the shop for weeks at a time other than run in and place something I just bought on the first open space i come to. Later on I'll need that tool or whatever and could not find it. This makeover has been good because everything has an area it belongs in. Also by reading what others have been using for storage here has made me rethink my storage organization. Once complete my shop will be insulated, organized and have a better flow for my use. The good thing about repurposing various cabinets and shelving is the minimum cost. Thanks to all on this forum for your ideas you have shared.
Jay


----------



## brino

Logan 400 said:


> everything has an area it belongs in.



Then obviously you need more tools! 
-brino


----------



## Logan 400

I repurposed a couple kitchen cabinets today. One for a grinder station and one for a drill station. Both are on casters. Now I can use my drill press again. Still need to build some drawers but that will have to wait a while.


Thanks for looking.
Jay


----------



## Logan 400

I got an early start and set up the grinder table. I added some removable trays to help keep some of the grinding dust off the floor.
Jay


----------



## Logan 400

This is the latest layout of my shop. The grinder table and drill press table are on wheels. The router table, chop saw, and planer store under the table when not in use so it becomes a 6x6 assembly table. The tire changing tool is easily removed so the workbench becomes the outfield table for the table saw.


----------



## Logan 400

I loaded up a pickup load of junk to haul to the trash and moved some things around to relocate the lathe and metal storage close to where it will remain till the next makeover. I repurposed some metal pipe and racks to build a metal rack.


----------



## Logan 400

I have been sorting through and organizing some more and realized I have a wall that wasn't being utilized to its maximum capacity. So I dug out some 1 1/2 angle and built some shelves to fit the space and provide the needed storage. Now I have to wait for the paint to dry before I can install the metal for the shelves.
The shelves will be 14 gauge sheet metal.


Jay


----------



## Logan 400

The paint is not totally dry but I got some storage bins on it anyway and the floor jack underneath. Now to recruit some help to lower the a.c. welder to the top shelf.


----------



## tq60

We have spreadsheet to track things.

We collect the pile at estate sale and when we sort it record in the everywhere we put things.

At 1000 lines now...

Also have departments so to speak for general things .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan 400

I finally finished the shelves, insulated the wall behind the workbench, and got some tools hung. I'm slowly gaining  a little work space.


----------



## Logan 400

I had some dead space behind my nut and bolt storage so I utilized it for hammer storage. Makes it handy to the work bench too.


----------



## Logan 400

I have made a little more progress. Now I'm down to cleaning out the back 3 ft. of the main part of the shop. I have also changed a few fixtures to led.


----------



## Logan 400

The makeover continues. My current worktable is a storage cart that I threw a top on years ago. It has served me pretty well but i have been noticing evry time I use it for a couple hours or more my back hurts. I can use my workbench that is lower and no back pain.
My welder cart is from a school kitchen that has worked well for several years but storage on the cart is not so good.
I decided to kill several problems with one cart/work table. I have a few sticks of 2x2x1/4 angle I'm going to use for this project.
Current table and cart.


I have an old craftsman workbench that I removed and was going to set it by the road because it has the flimsy drawer guides that are worn out. While reorganizing i found some ball bearing drawer guides left over from the kitchen remodel so my new worktable will have 4 drawers for storage.
I have started cutting the metal and clamping it in place for a rough fit before I remove the rust before welding.


----------



## Logan 400

I made a little more progress on my welder cart workbench.
Turns out the drawer guides were fine just needed cleaning. The bolts holding the guides were just loose.




No casters yet but that will be next.


----------



## Logan 400

I have made some progress on the work table. Only the top supports have been totally welded. I wanted to start setting it up to see if it will work as planned. I need to figure out the lead and cord management and add some more clamp holders. I did install the boxes and conduit for 2 quad outlets. Here is where I'm at so far. If you see a problem or have a suggestion let e know. Thanks, 
Jay


----------



## Logan 400

The cable hooks, clamps, and grinder supports are installed. I also installed the receptacles. One under the shelf for the mig welder and one on each side for convenience.


----------



## Logan 400

I finally addressed the drill press cabinet. I took the bottom off and replaced the 1/4 plywood with 3/4 plywood and reinstalled the casters. Then added 2 shelves.


----------



## Logan 400

I finally got my shop doors replaced. The doors were 4ft each and about 30 yrs old.


The new to me doors are 3ft on the right and 2-8 on the left. Gives a total opening of 6ft.


----------



## Logan 400

I finally got the addition part closed in and lights installed.


----------



## HarryJM

Looks like your planning is really pay off in a nice setup.


----------



## Logan 400

More progress on the shop makeover. I removed the workbench that was the entire width of the back wall. Then removed the existing 1/8" pegboard. I removed the old receptacles, installed new wiring and receptacles to suite my needs, installed 2 new led 2x4 lights, insulating the wall and installing new osb. I installed the new workbench to set it up for new layout then removed it to insulate and install osb.


----------



## tjb

Don't know how I've managed to miss this thread.  Interesting.

Nice work, neighbor!

Regards


----------



## Logan 400

I'm almost done with the makeover. I just finished tearing off the old tin on the addition and replacing it with new roffing panels. Also built some storage shelves under the overhang on the back wall of the addition. I almost have the interior like I want it. Still have the compressors and air line to install as well as insulation, osb, and pegboard in some areas. The workbench/outfeed table worked great.


----------



## tjb

Logan 400 said:


> I'm almost done with the makeover. I just finished tearing off the old tin on the addition and replacing it with new roffing panels. Also built some storage shelves under the overhang on the back wall of the addition. I almost have the interior like I want it. Still have the compressors and air line to install as well as insulation, osb, and pegboard in some areas. The workbench/outfeed table worked great.
> View attachment 321805
> View attachment 321806
> View attachment 321807
> View attachment 321808
> View attachment 321809


Looking good.


----------



## Alcap

I like looking at others shops to get ideas for mine .  I was wanting a nice way to store stock inside and the way you used a shelf running long pieces through the side is a nice way !   I'll need to find some shelving like that , what I have has closed sides


----------



## BGHansen

Alcap said:


> I like looking at others shops to get ideas for mine .  I was wanting a nice way to store stock inside and the way you used a shelf running long pieces through the side is a nice way !   I'll need to find some shelving like that , what I have has closed sides


+1 on the stock storage.  My shop is relatively organized, but my stock storage is a train wreck.  Looking for ideas also.

Bruce


----------



## Logan 400

Thanks for the comments on the storage rack. This  is the story how I ended up with it.
 This rack started as a rolling base for a portable transformer. Transformer went bad so it was scrapped. Later the warehouse was getting cleaned up and the base went to the scrap bin and I retrieved it. I had some 3" channel shipping supports that came out of a switchgear that I used for a center support and welded 4" conduit scraps to it. I used it like that for short metal storage for years. Then I bought some 3' retail shelves at a yard sale last year and the guy threw in the 2 racks. I had no idea at the time what I would do with them. The idea came to me when I started this shop makeover.
Jay


----------



## Logan 400

I have a few bar and pipe clamps that have been stored here and there but not all in one place and easy to get to. I like the roll around racks but did not want to give up the floor space   
This is what I came up with. Works pretty well for shop vac tools as well.



Thanks for looking,.
Jay


----------



## tjb

V


Logan 400 said:


> I have a few bar and pipe clamps that have been stored here and there but not all in one place and easy to get to. I like the roll around racks but did not want to give up the floor space
> This is what I came up with. Works pretty well for shop vac tools as well.
> View attachment 323029
> View attachment 323030
> 
> Thanks for looking,.
> Jay


Very nice.


----------



## hman

Using grid ends is a fantastic idea!


----------



## Logan 400

My neighbor across the road recently bought a 12 x 24 storage/work shed. He paid a guy to tear down and haul away the old one as was complaining he did not finish. There was some block, brick and this metal storage unit. I helped him out by loading it on my pickup and bringing it home.
Now I have organized storage for the short metal stock.
He and I are both happy.


----------



## hman

Very nice storage rack!


----------



## Logan 400

I finally finished the metal stock storage. This takes care of all metal 8' or less. All the 10 - 20' metal still has to be outside.
Thanks for looking.
Jay


----------



## HarryJM

Logan 400 said:


> I have made a little more progress. Now I'm down to cleaning out the back 3 ft. of the main part of the shop. I have also changed a few fixtures to led.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298314


Looks like we're both using the same type and setup for air conditioning .


----------



## Logan 400

It worked good til about a month ago. I had to install some a/c. 8000 btu window unit for the hot afernoons. Just to the right of the workbench.
Jay


----------



## Logan 400

I'm getting ready to run an air system in my shop but wanted to verify my compressor tanks are sound because they are both old. 
I did a hydrostatic test on them today. I pressurized them to 280 psi. I run my air normally at 125psi so I should be good for a few more years. I am locating both compressors on a slab under a lean to behind my shop.
Jay


----------



## matthewsx

Logan 400 said:


> I'm getting ready to run an air system in my shop but wanted to verify my compressor tanks are sound because they are both old.
> I did a hydrostatic test on them today. I pressurized them to 280 psi. I run my air normally at 125psi so I should be good for a few more years. I am locating both compressors on a slab under a lean to behind my shop.
> Jay
> View attachment 330814
> View attachment 330815
> View attachment 330816



Smart, can't be too safe with compressed air. Fortunately those old tanks are built like, well, tanks 

John


----------



## Logan 400

I started on the compressed air system today. There will be two compressors feeding the system. Each compressor will have its own filter. I will install a check valve and ball valve for each compressor. I used 1" for the main riser then reduced to 3/4" for the main line that will have 1/2" drops coming off the main line, each drop will have a drain valve below it.
Let me know if you see a problem with my plan.
Thanks for looking,
Jay


----------



## tjb

Logan 400 said:


> I started on the compressed air system today. There will be two compressors feeding the system. Each compressor will have its own filter. I will install a check valve and ball valve for each compressor. I used 1" for the main riser then reduced to 3/4" for the main line that will have 1/2" drops coming off the main line, each drop will have a drain valve below it.
> Let me know if you see a problem with my plan.
> Thanks for looking,
> Jay
> View attachment 331370


Nothing to add with regard to seeing a problem with your plan - it's essentially the same thing I did in my shop.  You probably already know this, but I was advised when I built mine to make sure the lines come into your shop high and drain valves are below each outlet.  Sounds like that's exactly what you're doing.  Here in Madison, we have an issue with humidity, so that's an important consideration.  Betcha the same is true in Thomaston.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Logan 400

The humidity here is about the same as Madison. I read its best to put the filters as far as possible from the compressors but before the first drop. I'll have about 5 feet of line between the compressors and the filter. Maybe it will help. 
Jay


----------



## tjb

Logan 400 said:


> The humidity here is about the same as Madison. I read its best to put the filters as far as possible from the compressors but before the first drop. I'll have about 5 feet of line between the compressors and the filter. Maybe it will help.
> Jay


My compressor is outside under a shed on the right side of my shop.  I have a large holding tank inside the shop on the far left - about fifty lineal feet from the compressor.  All lines run up the right wall, across the beams, and down into the tank.  There is a drain line with a ball valve coming out of the bottom of the holding tank.  Compressed air comes out near the top of the tank, immediately into a filter, and then throughout the shop.  I try to remember to purge the system every month.  It's amazing how much water comes out the bottom of the compressor AND the drain line at the bottom of the holding tank.  Filter changes occur about once every other month.  You might need to change your filters more often.  (I've been told holding tanks are very helpful in water separation.  Compared to the system I had before, that seems to be the case.)  Let me know if you'd like pictures of the way mine is set up.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Cheeseking

Logan 400 said:


> I finally finished the metal stock storage. This takes care of all metal 8' or less. All the 10 - 20' metal still has to be outside.
> Thanks for looking.
> Jay
> View attachment 330409



Hey baby.. “Nice rack!” Lol it looks great.


----------



## Logan 400

I started the slab pour today. It took 12 bags and I mixed it a mud pan 2 bags at a time. I'll remove the metal and pour the rest with concrete for pouring less than 2" thick.
Thanks for looking,
Jay


----------



## Logan 400

I poured the thin part of the slab today and continued with the airline in the shop. I had to get a little creative to get the airline from the addition to the shop. I got 1 drop installed and the line extended to the other side. One more drop to a hose reel out front under the lean to and one on the inside at the front door.
Thanks for looking,
Jay


----------



## Logan 400

I painted both of the compressor tanks and marked out the slab to drill the anchor bolts today. One step closer to having compressed air again.
Thanks for looking,
Jay


----------



## Logan 400

I got both compressors put together ready to to be installed in their new home when I get it finished. The lean to is framed up and the roof on. I need to cover the walls and fan up some doors.
Thanks for looking,
Jay


----------



## Logan 400

The compressors in the new space.


Doors closed.


----------



## Logan 400

Picked up 2 metal cabinets at an estate sale. I had to get rid of a wooden drawer cabinet to make room for them.


----------



## Logan 400

I was at another estate sale that had some metal with no price marked. I picked out some I wanted and asked for a price. The man in charge of the sale said he would like to sell me everything in the corner. I asked him how much. He said go take another look and come talk to me. We agreed on  $125.00. While I was loading he was bringing other odds and ends from other areas of the garage and adding it to the corner. This is what I ended up with.
Jay


----------



## Just for fun

Looks like a nice haul, Good job!


----------



## Suzuki4evr

I have also made some changes to my shop and mooved things around. I took some material fom a piece of stock and mooved it to the floor,from where I then pulled it together with a broom. I then redistributed to a collection bin via a collecting metal pan device. I am glad it worked out well and my feet are still intact.


----------



## Logan 400

I was running out of storage tubes on my metal rack and I recently purchased more metal than I could organize on the rack so I added more tubes and some uprights for small sheet goods.
Before


After


Now to move the metal from the back of my pickup to the rack.
Metal is unloaded and sorted on rack. I still have a little space left.


----------



## Just for fun

That rack is better then what I have but it looks a little shaky and too heavy.  Maybe there is more to it then meets the eye.   I like the idea though, it beats the heck out of the buckets stacked in the corner like I have.


----------



## Logan 400

Not shaky at all. If I was strong enough I could roll it around. When I moved it to make changes I had to unload about 200 lbs and use a pry bar to roll it away from the wall. The base is 3" channel and the uprights are 3" x 2" x 3/16 c tube.


----------



## Logan 400

I received a small 3 in one roller brake shear for Christmas last year. I built a stand on casters for it and added some length to the frame to mount my shop made press at the end. Not shown is the bottom shelf for sheet metal storage. When I built it I was concerned about it moving while in use, my floor is rough enough and the machine is heavy enough that it is not an issue. I have used it for a few projects and it suits my needs pretty well
.


----------



## woodchucker

Logan 400 said:


> Not shaky at all. If I was strong enough I could roll it around. When I moved it to make changes I had to unload about 200 lbs and use a pry bar to roll it away from the wall. The base is 3" channel and the uprights are 3" x 2" x 3/16 c tube.


I was just thinking the same thing. I just read your entire thread on rebuilding the shop, and when I look at that rack, I think top heavy.
Your transformation is great.


----------

